# Sleeves for PWs?



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I've ordered my PW.

I will put a skin on it for 'looks' but now that lights are not a consideration, and the fact that I like to read the Kindles without covers, I think I prefer to get a sleeve this time, just for general protection for in my purse, etc.

I saw some that were ok at Fred Meyer, altho $20 for a simple neoprene skin seemed a bit much.

What have other people seen for sleeves for the PW?


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

I , too like to read with my Kindle out of a case with a skin. This is the Belkin sleeve which I bought for my Touch. It fits the PW perfectly. It does cost $20 but offers excellent protection.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Kindle-Sleeve-Charcoal-Paperwhite/dp/B004SD283M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1352867101&sr=8-2&keywords=paperwhite+sleeve

I had one of these for my K4, now using it for my PW, and I am quite content.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you!

I looked at a cover (sleeve) at Fred Meyer, I think it was Belkin. It folded into a landscape sided easle (sp) and the insides were so soft & velvety that I wished I could be wrapped in it!

But still not a sleeve.


----------



## AllenSco (Apr 2, 2012)

Try this one.

http://www.greenmonkeygraphics.com/kindle.html

A~


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

AllenSco said:


> Try this one.
> 
> http://www.greenmonkeygraphics.com/kindle.html
> 
> A~


Thanks Allen. I like the look of the neoprene sleeve and the plastic cover...but cant tell enough about them from the pics. The Web site didnt work too well so I didnt see how to choose my own design for the sleeve. I guess I'd call them if I want to pursue it further.


----------



## AllenSco (Apr 2, 2012)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thanks Allen. I like the look of the neoprene sleeve and the plastic cover...but cant tell enough about them from the pics. The Web site didnt work too well so I didnt see how to choose my own design for the sleeve. I guess I'd call them if I want to pursue it further.


No problem. I don't offer pre-made patterns yet...but am working on it. I can make pretty much anything
you like and print it on the cover or any other product I offer. If you have an idea of what you want, just let me know and I'll fix it up for you.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I use a saddleback leather medium gadget sleeve. Saddleback makes great leather products that last a lifetime.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003F9QBTW/ref=wms_ohs_product


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Like the OP, I prefer to read my kindle's without covers so I do purchase skins for them. I also have a couple of the ex-point/Hutton leather envelopes that were previously made for the Nook and Kobo readers, and that is what I use if I need a sleeve/case to carry out. They fit anything from the original Nook reader and smaller. I have used for my Nook, Fire 1&2, KK, Ktouch, and now paperwhite. There are still a few to be had on ebay.

Hutton:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=ex-point+envelope&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=Hutton+envelope&_sacat=0

ex-point:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=Hutton+envelope&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=ex%3Dpoint+envelope&_sacat=0


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, and there's still Patricia from here, PG4003 who makes bags, sleeves and cases to order.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The PW fits perfectly into Oberon's mini sleeve. _Absolutely perfect fit._


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> The PW fits perfectly into Oberon's mini sleeve. _Absolutely perfect fit._


Which Oberon has decided to discontinue making!

Edit: Looks like Oberon decided not to discontinue after all?? Have rejuvenated the Mini Sleeve page, and put price back to $52. Also have kept the Medium Sleeve. Looks like the only one they discontinued was the Small sleeve.


----------

